# Homeschooled and wanting to join FFA???



## Dani-1995

I'm in north carolina and I've been homeschooled since I was four years old. I joined 4-H four years ago and have been very active. However, I want to join FFA. I'm looking at going to NCSU and in order to think about that I need more Agriculture stuff. I know alot about it already but I need formal Ag stuff as well. 

Is there anyway I can join being homeschooled? I know it goes through public schools but since we pay school tax as well, am I still able to go for FFA?


----------



## ksalvagno

I would call your local FFA office and find out. I would think you should be able to join but the local office should be able to give you any details.


----------



## HaleyD

Hmm that's a good question. I would call your local high school and find out, I have a feeling you will have to stick with 4-H though. I say that because to be in FFA you are required to be enrolled in 5 classes a day (one of them being an Ag class) and have all passing grades. (those were the rules for my school district anyways). I would still give it a shot though and call your nearest high school. 

4-H isn't bad though, I know lots of people who never joined FFA and just stuck with 4-H. They still competed at the same shows and everything and you can still gain experience in agriculture.


----------



## Paige

I have been wondering the same thing! I need to look into it...


----------



## goatgirl132

Unless your ffa bends the rules or your AG teacher works something out, normally you can't join it to do the judging or speaking events. You MIGHT beable to show threw them (that would be pointless and to much trubble just show the 4h) but.probably not 
Sorry


----------



## Dani-1995

I called... You have to enroll in three classes, including the ag class. If I wasn't in my senior year I'd consider it. Oh well, I love 4-H and will keep up with it. Just wanted more ag stuff


----------



## goatgirl132

Theires more to do in 4h for the most part more mountain wise just fewer teams
4h and ffa have mostly the same stuff anyways just ffa has a few more teams 
Just stick with 4h you'll be just fine


----------



## Dani-1995

I do alot with 4H, animals and otherwise. I've been a district officer... county officers and club offices and i teach alot of camps and so community service. I do the judging, skillathon and showing with animals. I really just wanted to do the ag classes to say I have and the FFA trips would be cool too.


----------



## Arkie

Sue em for discrimination! Might just pay for your college!! 

Bob


----------



## goatgirl132

That's awesome! 
I'd do all the stuff but I don't have time for it haha looks good a job aplcation/interview
Ffa trips? The only trips we take are to contests what do yours take?


----------



## Dani-1995

In 4-H we do state congress, district activity day, teen retreat, electric congress and livestock judging trips (four day trips and two over night). We aslo do something called ARIE, that stands for application/resume/essay/interview. There are two national trips and 1 international we can win if we win ARIE. I also do alot with young kids wanting to learn about animals... right now I'm heading a cloverbud club where we learn about a new animal every month. We do crafts with that animal... next month its baby goats and I'm so excited!

We have a really good 4-H program here... If it has to do with 4-H I've probably done it or know people who have


----------



## Dani-1995

Arkie said:


> Sue em for discrimination! Might just pay for your college!!
> 
> Bob


I wish! Our state is trying to pass a bill on allowing homeschool and private schooled students to participate in intracuricular activities without a big hassle. Hopefully it passes because then we could play school sports and do FFA without having to go to the full school. I'd love to take certain classes at our public school but they require us to do the full enrollement. I'm just not up for that in my senior year


----------



## goatgirl132

FFA has always been for kids in school and need to always be like that
FFA is an inschool thing and acctually helps kids learn how to handle responcabilities in life
when your in ffa your learning to juggle 8 hours of school everyday, plus a persional life, plus showing animals, plus teams. 
Ffa needs to be kept that way it wouldent be the same if it was for homeschooled kids too
and how would they do ffa? Would they go to the class everyday? At a certin time and not be late? Ffa has a class everyday it may be at 8 in the morn or at 3 in the afternoon its not like 4h where you meet a time or two plus a month for each indevidual thing u wanna do
Ffa is a more over all a.d teaches you even if you just wanna do this thing, this this and this may come with it sometimes and teaches you how to handle that


----------



## Dani-1995

I see where your coming from. However, homeschool families still pay public school tax. So since we pay that tax I feel we should be able to use the schools as well. It wouldnt be difficult for us to make it for ag classes... that would teach us the responsibility to be punctual. 

I do more than a meeting or two a month in 4H. I have at least three a week and thats not including what I do at home off the record.


----------



## Dani-1995

Btw, alot of homeschool kids would rather go to public school but parents won't allow it. I was one of those and I know so many more that are the same. We shouldn't be punished just because our parents would rather teach us and make desicions for us


----------



## redtailgal

I've been a homeschool mom for 18 years, at the moment I have one that has graduated, one in his junior year, and one in preschool.

My boys are allowed to compete in in school sports until the end of middle school. They also attended library day at the local school each day, went to field day, to heritage day, and went on field trips. They were able to do this because I played the politic game. I volunteered at the local school.

And yep, sometimes kids are forced to be homeschooled. It's a parents job to make the decisions for kids. My kids understand that so long as I pay the bills, and provide a roof over their heads, I will make the decisions. I know that sounds harsh, but around here, it's just a fact of life. I do consider my childrens opinions and desires, but ultimately it is my job to provide for them and my job to raise them into the best adult that they can be. I'm not raising little boys here, I am raising men, and sometimes, life is hard.

One of my sons is severely dyslexic. When I spoke with local school officials, I was told "we need to put him in the special needs class, and it needs to be understood that with his level of disability, he will never read above a 5th grade level." He was six years old. There was NO WAY I was going to put him in a position where he was told he would fail before he even started.

BTW.......He is now 16, and a junior. An entire year ahead of his peers, reading on a college level and making all A's and B's, with the exception of Chemistry (he has a high C for now, but is working hard to bring that up). Last year, he wrote me a note telling me that he appreciated my homeschooling him so that he could exceed when others said he would not.

Sometimes, when parents make a decision that a kid doesnt like....its for their own good. I do agree that you should not be left out of sports and other essential activities because you are homeschooled.

For the OP..........check for a homeschool group near you. Some places have similar groups that you can participate in. 4H may be a good place for you to start. You can google your county for homeschoool agricultural groups.

If you dont find anything, perhaps you could be the pioneer that starts such a group.

And Goatgirl..........Homeschool kids ARE in school everyday. They have classes and assignments and social lives and personal lives and teams and all the other stuff that "school kids" have. My husband was president of the FFA at his school and lead them to several intra-state championships during his four years with FFA. Intigrating homeschool and FFA is very possible.


----------



## Dani-1995

Thats great to hear! My mom started homeschooling me when I was four... there were times I wished I was able to go to a public school. I know what she has done is for best. I was a year ahead as well but I took last year to go back and do nothing but math and chemistry so I'm where I should've technically been anyway. 

I've been a member of our local homeschool groups. They both focus on children under 12. I do have a five year old brother so I've starting to do ag projects with those children too. I just think it would be great for homeschooled children who want to know more agriculture from a proffessional stand point, like an FFA teacher, to be able to do so.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I dont think that I have ever met a homeschooled kid that hasnt wished for public school at one point. But, I've always gotten tickled at my sons' friend who say "Are you crazy?". The grass is always greener on the other side, lol.

I love that you are working on ag projects with the kids. It's good for them and it's good for you, in so many ways.

It sounds to me like you've got a good head on your shoulders. Keep it up!


----------



## goatgirl132

Also its they way the contests are set up you have to be apart of the scool system to do most of the contests
If your just in ther for ffa you more than likely wont be apart of the system


----------



## goatgirl132

@redtailgal
See I get that but I know a lot of homeschooled kids and 90% of them don't have to do school at a set time usually
I have a friend who usually only does school a coupple times a week bc her mom dosent make her but she's like 2 years behind she didn't even know I had to go to school everyweek day for 8hours
and another friend that seperates her school into 3 points during a day (she says its for maximum sleeping time) 

Where as kids that arnt home schooled have 8hours of school monday-friday except holidays
So yes they go to school but when they feel like it uaually and with one teacher not several who may like you because what grade your in.
Wether you do homeschooling everyday depends o the program your in mostly


----------



## Dani-1995

Why can't systems be changed? Seems a little discrimatory in my opinion. 

All the homeschool kids I know are on a schedule. I personally, start school at 8am and go non-stop until about 12pm. Its true, I will spread it over a day but it gets done. Plus, I have the responsibility that I have to do my work. I don't have to have anyone tell me to do it. My mom and other adults (my dad, homeschool parents and teachers I know) will help when I ask. My mom tells me what I'm doing that week and we talk every morning before I start. She checks my work and grades it according to the guidelines given by the state. 

I know there are some people who do the "un-schooling", basically no formal education or at least very little. Thats exactly what gives homeschooling a bad name.


----------



## goatgirl132

So since my 4-H group has not one but 2 clubs for homeschooled only kids should I get them for discrimination
Bc in a 4H "Law" somewhere it says 4h will be open to all youth homeschooled or not
But that's just the way things are


----------



## Dani-1995

You should make sure the agent knows about that. They cannot legally do that.


----------



## TheIncompetentHousewife

Dani, good for you for being so interested in agriculture! I came across this thread because I am a former state FFA officer from Michigan who is now homeschooling my children. One is in middle school and I'm beginning to think about her involvement in FFA in the future. In my research, I learned that your state - North Carolina - was the first in the country to offer a homeschool FFA program. Lucky you! Here is the link:
http://ncffa.org/programs/home-school-agriculture/

Each state and district may vary, but I know that in my state, there is precedent for homeschooled students to attend school for just the one hour of agriscience class and join FFA. I don't know if anyone in Michigan has joined FFA as a homeschooler by doing their agriscience education at home only.

You may also consider checking with the Homeschool Legal Defense Association about specific rules for a student to participate part time in North Carolina public schools. I know that some of my homeschool mom friends have inquired with different school districts about having their kids join the band or do school sports, and it sounds like school administrators don't always know the rules themselves or try to state a rule that isn't accurate.

Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller

Dani-1995 said:


> Why can't systems be changed? Seems a little discrimatory in my opinion.
> 
> All the homeschool kids I know are on a schedule. I personally, start school at 8am and go non-stop until about 12pm. Its true, I will spread it over a day but it gets done. Plus, I have the responsibility that I have to do my work. I don't have to have anyone tell me to do it. My mom and other adults (my dad, homeschool parents and teachers I know) will help when I ask. My mom tells me what I'm doing that week and we talk every morning before I start. She checks my work and grades it according to the guidelines given by the state.
> 
> I know there are some people who do the "un-schooling", basically no formal education or at least very little. Thats exactly what gives homeschooling a bad name.


Hey Dani! Just read this thread and it hit close to my heart. I am a product of "un-schooling", as are my siblings. We had a very rich and full education. Each of us (old enough to have graduated) has gone on to do very well in college and beyond. "Un-schooling" is a method of education that many home school families use with great success. I think perhaps what you are thinking of is simply home school families who are slack and lazy. Which in my experience are a rarity, but they certainly are out there.

Anywho, I agree with you about home schooling families (who are also paying to support the local school system) being able to partake of some of the benefits of such--sports, AG and music and the like. We were never able to do that where we lived and sought other extra-curricular activities. I'm glad that you have a home school branch of the FFA that you can join! Good luck with your pursuits!


----------



## enchantedgoats

you are lucky to still have ffa in your area. we do not so 4-h is are only option.


----------



## Dani-1995

TheIncompetentHousewife said:


> Dani, good for you for being so interested in agriculture! I came across this thread because I am a former state FFA officer from Michigan who is now homeschooling my children. One is in middle school and I'm beginning to think about her involvement in FFA in the future. In my research, I learned that your state - North Carolina - was the first in the country to offer a homeschool FFA program. Lucky you! Here is the link:
> http://ncffa.org/programs/home-school-agriculture/
> 
> Each state and district may vary, but I know that in my state, there is precedent for homeschooled students to attend school for just the one hour of agriscience class and join FFA. I don't know if anyone in Michigan has joined FFA as a homeschooler by doing their agriscience education at home only.
> 
> You may also consider checking with the Homeschool Legal Defense Association about specific rules for a student to participate part time in North Carolina public schools. I know that some of my homeschool mom friends have inquired with different school districts about having their kids join the band or do school sports, and it sounds like school administrators don't always know the rules themselves or try to state a rule that isn't accurate.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! I've graduated high school now but this is great news for my siblings! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Dani-1995

bessmiller said:


> Hey Dani! Just read this thread and it hit close to my heart. I am a product of "un-schooling", as are my siblings. We had a very rich and full education. Each of us (old enough to have graduated) has gone on to do very well in college and beyond. "Un-schooling" is a method of education that many home school families use with great success. I think perhaps what you are thinking of is simply home school families who are slack and lazy. Which in my experience are a rarity, but they certainly are out there.
> 
> Anywho, I agree with you about home schooling families (who are also paying to support the local school system) being able to partake of some of the benefits of such--sports, AG and music and the like. We were never able to do that where we lived and sought other extra-curricular activities. I'm glad that you have a home school branch of the FFA that you can join! Good luck with your pursuits!


I apologize if I offended you... it wasn't my intention. When I think of unschooling I think of the families I know that say this is how they teach. When 10 and 11 year olds can't read, write and perform basic math skills then there is a major problem. Formal education has to have a place

My mom likes to say I was unschooled because I'm very self motivated and chose a lot of my own work. I knew what I wanted and needed to do so I planned it with my moms help. I also picked some fun stuff to learn too.


----------



## goatgirl132

bessmiller:
you don't explain what you think un-schooling is in your opinion.
(my opinion) there un schooling and then there's home schooling. home schooling is the kids taking classes and learning.
un schooling is where the kids just signed up for home schooling and the parents tell the state their being homeschooled and throw some stuff on some papers but the kid isn't doing anything school related. (again just my opinion of the definitions)
so what exactly do you say schooling is all you said is that you were un schooled yet you said you had a good education. and that's not (my opinion) what un schooling is that's what home schooling is since you still had an education and learned and everything.

don't take offence but id like you do explain exactly what you call "un-schooling" I'm just wondering


----------



## Dani-1995

goatgirl132 said:


> bessmiller:
> you don't explain what you think un-schooling is in your opinion.
> (my opinion) there un schooling and then there's home schooling. home schooling is the kids taking classes and learning.
> un schooling is where the kids just signed up for home schooling and the parents tell the state their being homeschooled and throw some stuff on some papers but the kid isn't doing anything school related. (again just my opinion of the definitions)
> so what exactly do you say schooling is all you said is that you were un schooled yet you said you had a good education. and that's not (my opinion) what un schooling is that's what home schooling is since you still had an education and learned and everything.
> 
> don't take offence but id like you do explain exactly what you call "un-schooling" I'm just wondering


This is how I think of it as well. I don't care to be called unschooled because of the assumptions people make. Im sure it varies between different people but this is what comes to my mind when I hear it


----------



## countryskyfarm

I began homeschooling in second grade and just graduated high school, and I had the same issue with FFA. I tried, but unfortunately the FFA in my area would not allow me to participate since I was homeschooled. I've been doing 4-H for 5 years, though, and it's been great! It's just disappointing to see how many activities we still aren't allowed to participate in.


----------

